# 92 T4 Autohomes Koncord conversion ? leisure battery



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I spent the weekend at the global rally and good man George AKA Scottie helped me look for my leisure battery but we couldn't find one! I have a hefty sized main battery under the bonnet, but can't find anything other than a small mains fuse board with a trip, I have mains hookup and a 12v socket and a 240v socket a 3 way fridge and Fan-tastic Fan plus lighting, how can I tell if I am relying on the one battery? and or if I have a box (can't find one) for converting the power from 240 to 12v when hooked up.

I recently purchased this van from an elderly couple who were not to sure about how things worked, If any one can throw some light on the subject would like to hear from them?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You could always disconnect the vehicle battery, then see if your 12v still works, this would prove if you had a second battery.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Usually under the passenger seat, that is where most converters place them, and VW do on the top of the range caravelles which have a leisure battery to run the climate control. It was a rare option, but if you can find one, add it on! It keeps the cab at a set temperature overnight so no de-icing in the winter!


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ramblington, Most T4 conversions of that era had the leisure battery next to the engine battery under the plastic shielding as we often had this question at work. People assumed it was one large engine battery when in fact it was 2 batteries next to each other, 1 engine & 1 leisure, Steve


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a look under the bonnet- just the one battery -jaguar 90ah looks heavy, nothing under passenger seat, looked every place no second battery- no plastic shielding :|


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you looked under drivers seat? Thats where ours was on our Westy T3.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have taken all your advice and it has been determined that I have no leisure battery and no inverter, everything works off the one 90ah battery except the fridge when I'm on EHU, I do carry a 1KW generator with me but have no way of charging the battery when on Hook up, What do I need to do ? Please advise!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Your use of the word inverter when I think you mean charger has me a little confused, or perhaps I didn't understand what you meant.

(an inverter is used for making 230V from 12V to power mains appliances and a charger produces 13-14V from 230V for battery charging).

It is unlikely that a professionally fitted mains hookup will have been fitted that doesn't have a charger fitted to at least trickle charge the vehicle battery especially when as you say there is no separate leisure battery.

You wouldn't be looking for a large object. The way I would be sure is to trace every bit of mains wiring in the van.

Adding a small charger is not difficult CTek make a very good three stage one (often available as a copy in Lidl etc). However you need to be competent in working both with the mains wiring and the vehicle wiring. You also need to be sure that for example the alternator electronics can not be damaged by charging the battery in situ. What does you VW handbook say about charging batteries? 

I had a Romahome for about 13 years with only a single vehicle battery and mains hookup with a single stage constant voltage charger it was heavy on batteries though needing a new one every 3-4 years.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Technophobe female here! I don't know what I mean either :hathat34:  just tell me what you would do and I will adapt system, thank you for taking the time to share your experience very much appreciated. Only had a camper van for couple of a months no handbook no knowledge but that has never stopped me before. :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

iv'e got a t4 and the second battery is under the drivers seat. dennis


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have no other battery just the one under the bonnet. Guess they are all different!


----------

